# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  می خوام خیلی اسون لیسانس بگیرم

## M.M.B

سلام داوستان
ببخشید یکم سوالات عجیبه
راستش رو بخواید یکی از دوستام که مشغول تحصیل در مقطع کارشنسی در داشگاه سراسری بود سال اخر اخراج شد. الانم می خواد هر جور شده یه لیسانس داشته باشه برای ازمون ارشد.
سوالم اینه که از کدوم دانشگاه با قیمت پایین و بدون دنگ و فنگ و سخت گیری می تونه لیسانس بگیره؟ چون میگه چند سال عمرم تلف شده می خوام این دفعه یه دانشگاه اسون باشه که قبل 4 سال مدرکم رو بگیرم و برای فوق لیسانس ازمون بدم

کدوم دانشگاه اسون تر می گیره کلا؟
ازاد ؟ پیام نور؟ غیر انتفاهی ؟ علمی کاربردی؟

ممنون میشم کسایی که تجربه دارن نظرشون رو بگن.

----------


## saj8jad

به نظرم پیام نور از همشون راحت تره
فکر میکنم اون چند سالی که تحصیل کرده واحد هاش تطبیق بخوره یا یه پروسه معادلسازی براش انجام بدن

----------


## mehrab98

> سلام داوستان
> ببخشید یکم سوالات عجیبه
> راستش رو بخواید یکی از دوستام که مشغول تحصیل در مقطع کارشنسی در داشگاه سراسری بود سال اخر اخراج شد. الانم می خواد هر جور شده یه لیسانس داشته باشه برای ازمون ارشد.
> سوالم اینه که از کدوم دانشگاه با قیمت پایین و بدون دنگ و فنگ و سخت گیری می تونه لیسانس بگیره؟ چون میگه چند سال عمرم تلف شده می خوام این دفعه یه دانشگاه اسون باشه که قبل 4 سال مدرکم رو بگیرم و برای فوق لیسانس ازمون بدم
> 
> کدوم دانشگاه اسون تر می گیره کلا؟
> ازاد ؟ پیام نور؟ غیر انتفاهی ؟ علمی کاربردی؟
> 
> ممنون میشم کسایی که تجربه دارن نظرشون رو بگن.


علمی کاربردی

----------


## M.M.B

> به نظرم پیام نور از همشون راحت تره
> فکر میکنم اون چند سالی که تحصیل کرده واحد هاش تطبیق بخوره یا یه پروسه معادلسازی براش انجام بدن


ممنون
یعنی سخت گیری استاداش کم تره و امتحانانش راحت تر؟
امتحاناتش تستیه؟




> علمی کاربردی


مستقیما لیسانس میده یا اول فوق دیپلم باید بگیره؟

----------


## saj8jad

> ممنون
> یعنی سخت گیری استاداش کم تره و امتحانانش راحت تر؟
> امتحاناتش تستیه؟


خواهش میکنم
تا حدودی بله همینطوره
فکر میکنم بله تستی هستش

----------


## Accident

> سلام داوستانببخشید یکم سوالات عجیبهراستش رو بخواید یکی از دوستام که مشغول تحصیل در مقطع کارشنسی در داشگاه سراسری بود سال اخر اخراج شد. الانم می خواد هر جور شده یه لیسانس داشته باشه برای ازمون ارشد.سوالم اینه که از کدوم دانشگاه با قیمت پایین و بدون دنگ و فنگ و سخت گیری می تونه لیسانس بگیره؟ چون میگه چند سال عمرم تلف شده می خوام این دفعه یه دانشگاه اسون باشه که قبل 4 سال مدرکم رو بگیرم و برای فوق لیسانس ازمون بدمکدوم دانشگاه اسون تر می گیره کلا؟ازاد ؟ پیام نور؟ غیر انتفاهی ؟ علمی کاربردی؟ممنون میشم کسایی که تجربه دارن نظرشون رو بگن.


به عنوان یک قاعده کلی، آزاد از همه راحتتره. پیام نور هم هیچ تضمینی برای راحتی نیست چون بیشتر منابع معرفی شده کتاب هستند. یعنی استاد بهت میگه کتاب رو بشین بخون و غیر از کلاس های عملی، کلاس ها نیمه حضوری هستند یعنی فقط جنبه رفع اشکال داره و امتحاناش هم سراسریه بنابراین سوالاتش استاندارده و دست استاد نیست. ولی چیزی که خیلی تعیین کننده است رشته است. بطور کلی هیچ رشته ای به اسونی زبان انگلیسی نیست و میشه 3 ساله تموم کرد اگر بتونی ترم تابستونی هم برداری.

----------


## Gladiolus

علمی کاربردی کشک خالصه کشککککک
دیدم که میگم
یعنی ودقعا خنده داره دیگه

----------


## M.M.B

> خواهش میکنم
> تا حدودی بله همینطوره
> فکر میکنم بله تستی هستش


ممنون




> به عنوان یک قاعده کلی، آزاد از همه راحتتره. پیام نور هم هیچ تضمینی برای راحتی نیست چون بیشتر منابع معرفی شده کتاب هستند. یعنی استاد بهت میگه کتاب رو بشین بخون و غیر از کلاس های عملی، کلاس ها نیمه حضوری هستند یعنی فقط جنبه رفع اشکال داره و امتحاناش هم سراسریه بنابراین سوالاتش استاندارده و دست استاد نیست. ولی چیزی که خیلی تعیین کننده است رشته است. بطور کلی هیچ رشته ای به اسونی زبان انگلیسی نیست و میشه 3 ساله تموم کرد اگر بتونی ترم تابستونی هم برداری.


ممنون
ازاد شهریه ی زیادی داره نسبت به بقیه.
یعنی توی ازمون هاش خیلی سفت و سخت می گیره؟




> علمی کاربردی کشک خالصه کشککککک
> دیدم که میگم
> یعنی ودقعا خنده داره دیگه


ممنون
واقعا؟ لیسانس هم داره یا فوق دیپلم و کارشناسی ناپیوسته است سیستمش؟
مدرکش برای ارشد قابل قبوله؟

----------


## Gladiolus

> ممنون
> 
> 
> 
> ممنون
> ازاد شهریه ی زیادی داره نسبت به بقیه.
> یعنی توی ازمون هاش خیلی سفت و سخت می گیره؟
> 
> 
> ...


ارشدو نمیدونم ولی یکی از فامیلامون ثبت نام کرده مهندسی عمران علمی کاربردی دانشگاه شهرداری برا لیسانس سر کلاسم نمیره فقط امتحان

----------


## Hossein.A

> سلام داوستان
> ببخشید یکم سوالات عجیبه
> راستش رو بخواید یکی از دوستام که مشغول تحصیل در مقطع کارشنسی در داشگاه سراسری بود سال اخر اخراج شد. الانم می خواد هر جور شده یه لیسانس داشته باشه برای ازمون ارشد.
> سوالم اینه که از کدوم دانشگاه با قیمت پایین و بدون دنگ و فنگ و سخت گیری می تونه لیسانس بگیره؟ چون میگه چند سال عمرم تلف شده می خوام این دفعه یه دانشگاه اسون باشه که قبل 4 سال مدرکم رو بگیرم و برای فوق لیسانس ازمون بدم
> 
> کدوم دانشگاه اسون تر می گیره کلا؟
> ازاد ؟ پیام نور؟ غیر انتفاهی ؟ علمی کاربردی؟
> 
> ممنون میشم کسایی که تجربه دارن نظرشون رو بگن.


اینو بگم پیام نور شاید از نظر هزینه ای اوکی باشه . ولی اسون نیست اونطوری که فکر کنی. سوالای پایان ترم نهایی واسه کل کشوره . فکر نکنید تستیه خوبه . نه همچین چیزی نیست . یه کتاب کامل رو باید بخونید . از اون طرف اگه این رو خیلی کم بگیرید استاد کمکی از دستش بر نمیاد.
اگه صرفا اسون بود مد نظرته علمی کاربردی و غیر انتفاعی و ازاد تو یک سطح هستن . که خب با توجه به هزینه ازاد میره کنار ، و اون دوتایی دیگه میشن جزو انتخابات

----------


## Alir3zaa

برو حوزه علمیه. تا پایه ی 5 بخونی فکر کنم لیسانس میدن بهت. مدرکشو معادل میکنن.

آسون تر از این سراغ ندارم.

----------

